# ScumBags/chavs



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Why is it when there is a slight bit of sunshine.. it brings all the f**cking scum bags out :x

Went to a friends house earlier and on the journey there.. every scumbag was out in force :x for instance one family i spotted....father (i use that term loosely) no shirt on/tracksuit bottoms.. covered in 456 tatoos mostly saying"i am hard" carrying the obligatory blue plastic bag full of cheap cans..whilst trying to ride a bike that is made for a fucking 6 year old :roll: .. 4 kids in tow ..that are as filthy as a 1800's urchins :? all eating healthily :roll: greggs paper bags flying everywhere....fuck me :? then the other half.... :? Kite(fat) hanging over her filthy (well i dont know what colour they were supposed to be) leggings and some sort of bra/tube top thing [smiley=sick2.gif] what a fucking sad image of Great Britain Eh!

why doesn't the goverment put a fucking breeding ban on these useless people [smiley=argue.gif]

I absolutely detest these fuckers [smiley=bomb.gif]

That was just one instance it ..was repeated over and over again as our journey went on. :?

Fuck.. :?

Tom.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I think you should have used some more smileys in your post :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Tim G said:


> I think you should have used some more smileys in your post :lol:


 :lol: i cant help it i love using them 

Tom.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Top rant!  
(and sadly all so true  )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm with you mate. UK scum are everywhere... :?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

We had this conversation today in the car driving through Crawley, which is full of scum. I also observed there is class fashion, scumbags wearing 3/4 length tracksuit bottoms and a vest, neither would I own or wear,inividually or indeed partnered with each other. I also put it to the wife that it may be a way of trying to say "I am hard" by exposing ones over weight podgy arms, with the misunderstood large is strong, if I have misunderstood this theory then it is the case my granddad has the strongest stomach in the world.

However I am all too often put in the firing line of such aggressors, whom I always point out that whilst they may be large, it is mainly fat, and if they want I will take a brisk stroll to there, *points 10 yards away, and when they follow me and get out of breathe I will swiftly spin on my heal and kick the living shit out of them, or at least to the point where they see what they last ate . But have you noticed how they women are so stick thin, we call them flingers, and very wrinkly; this is down to the research that takes place on council estates across the land mainly with **** and heroin to keep the weight off, lets be honest you never meet a fat smack head do you?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

denTTed said:


> We had this conversation today in the car driving through Crawley, which is full of scum. I also observed there is class fashion, scumbags wearing 3/4 length tracksuit bottoms and a vest, neither would I own or wear,inividually or indeed partnered with each other. I also put it to the wife that it may be a way of trying to say "I am hard" by exposing ones over weight podgy arms, with the misunderstood large is strong, if I have misunderstood this theory then it is the case my granddad has the strongest stomach in the world.
> 
> However I am all too often put in the firing line of such aggressors, whom I always point out that whilst they may be large, it is mainly fat, and if they want I will take a brisk stroll to there, *points 10 yards away, and when they follow me and get out of breathe I will swiftly spin on my heal and kick the living shit out of them, or at least to the point where they see what they last ate . But have you noticed how they women are so stick thin, we call them flingers, and very wrinkly; this is down to the research that takes place on council estates across the land mainly with **** and heroin to keep the weight off, lets be honest you never meet a fat smack head do you?


 :lol:

I must Admit i have noticed a lot of the scum women seem to walk quite briskly (the thin ones by the way) it must be the drugs or the Netto fare they eat (crisps pizza etc), that gives them that quick energy boost :lol:

What pisses me off the most is, the Agressive Attiude towards everybody most of them have :?

come and play Rugby with me for 30 seconds and i would show them what speed and power will do to the unfit human body :lol: :wink:

scum :x

Tom.


----------



## stuartlowb (Sep 23, 2007)

scum c%nts


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Great post! Thought it was only me whose snobbery was brought out by these scum bags!

The amusing thing about them is that they all wear this leisure wear and i bet not one of the fat bastards has ever done any exercise. I wonder...did they have the obligatory Staffy/Pit bull dog with them?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Good rant and so true, so many estates in the NE where you find them outside their front door can in one hand *** in the other bawling and swearing, no wonder the kids are ferrel.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Great post! Thought it was only me whose snobbery was brought out by these scum bags!
> 
> The amusing thing about them is that they all wear this leisure wear and i bet not one of the fat bastards has ever done any exercise. I wonder...did they have the obligatory Staffy/Pit bull dog with them?


I see the irony in what the morbidly obese wear, is it all thats comfortable once you get to that size? And why do sports companies makae such huge sizes?


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

My Fave chav outfit is Shell suit bottoms, with a check short sleeve shirt.....WTF is that all about?
Plus the obligatory Hoodie and/or Naff burberry cap :twisted:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

And I thought it was just me who'd got old.
Loved the post :lol:

I was over London Fields on Sunday and everything you said was going through my mind all day. :twisted:

John.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

evo-kid said:


> My Fave chav outfit is Shell suit bottoms, with a check short sleeve shirt.....WTF is that all about?
> Plus the obligatory Hoodie and/or Naff burberry cap :twisted:


& Reebok Classics :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I still piss myself at 6ft adults trying to look cool on a 6 year olds bike :lol: :lol: Wtf "no wonder they are Anti social towards everybody they are masking the embarrasment :lol:

I saw an absolute crackerjack of a scumbag today :roll: I popped into Morrisons to get a paper and a couple of bottles of water and whilst waiting to get served, in front of me was a middle aged scum bag woman ...Clad in a white shellsuit well off white with a greasy dirty collar,2 kids in one pram  yes one pram and smoking a ***,(where it clearly states no smoking) :? 
she was repulsive and her language was a disgrace telling her kids to "fucking shut up" :?

Disturbing, sad, but true :?

Tom.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

denTTed said:


> ......lets be honest you never meet a fat smack head do you?


amy winehouse


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

taylormade-tt said:


> I popped into Morrisons...
> Tom.


Morrisons? 

It's the home of the scumbag. What did you expect? :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You find a better class of scumbag in netto or lidl.Posh ones shop in morrisons. :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


>


 :lol: :lol: My last car used to do that.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

malstt said:


> Posh ones shop in morrisons. :lol:


What the ones with the tasteful tattoos, matching nose rings and milk bottle legs..? :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

There the ones. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I popped into Morrisons...
> ...


 :lol:

It is shit city i know :lol: but I love the salad bar... you can have anything you fancy mixed for you ..or do it yourself   lovely :wink:

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

taylormade-tt said:


> I love the salad bar... you can have anything you fancy mixed for you ..or do it yourself   lovely :wink:
> 
> Tom.


Yeah, I do that at Waitrose and probably pay twice for the privilege of minimal tattoos and milk bottle legs...


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I love the salad bar... you can have anything you fancy mixed for you ..or do it yourself   lovely :wink:
> ...


Rich I have never ventured in to waitrose  i will pop in the next time and put it too the test  i will report back RE: minimal milk bottle leg's and tatoo's :lol: 

Although i will probably miss the quality of scumbag i am used to looking at... in disgust of course :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Waitrose is for posh people taylormade, best you dont go!! :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Waitrose is for posh people taylormade, best you dont go!! :lol:


True ..I am from Durham [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah yes, Durham. Never mind!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Had a good one of a Scumbag piece of shite today...

Getting my new Fridge/Tumble Dryer and Dishwasher delivered today from the wankers at curry's ( another thread I have not written yet)

Anyway, lorry delivering is parked in the road and this stupid silicon enhanced tramp is sat in her " I am fucking hard like bitch ass mother fucker" Vectra SRI with her hand on her horn for 2 minutes flat... everyone in the road looking at her, so I went to her politely and explained that they were unloading and they would be 5 mins or so to which I got a tirade of abuse, as I was blocking a public highway and she was going to call the police. The reason she was wanted to get past was so she could get home, so I apologised for the problems and said why dont you just go round the other way round. I then got another tirade of abuse to which I got told again that the delivery men were blocking her right of way and that she was going to call the police and get her boyfriend round. SHe then sat with her hand on the horn again!

I said fine speak to the police and passed her my mobile which was ringing our local traffic cop ( happens to be my bro in law) never seen someone shut up so quick!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

No body has mention the fact they all had their hands down their trousers, dont they do that in your area?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> No body has mention the fact they all had their hands down their trousers, dont they do that in your area?


oh yes!!! all the Chav's are fondling them selves!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > No body has mention the fact they all had their hands down their trousers, dont they do that in your area?
> ...


Crab fishing. The nearest they get to fresh food... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


Ha ha


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> oh yes!!! all the Chav's are fondling them selves!





rustyintegrale said:


> Crab fishing. The nearest they get to fresh food... :wink:





jammyd said:


> Ha ha


And this is what they think a crab looks like...










Where's the fookin' golden arches an' clown? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

rich


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> No body has mention the fact they all had their hands down their trousers, dont they do that in your area?


Yeah, but all you blokes do that, scumbag, chav or otherwise.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont. Charlie even goes upto some and asks "Can You find it?"
:lol: Im not that brave


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> I dont. Charlie even goes upto some and asks "Can You find it?"
> :lol: Im not that brave


I will have to get Gayle to do that


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes!!! all the Chav's are fondling them selves!
> ...


Theres nowt wrong with a crab stick :lol: 

I used to go in Brandon working mans club in Durham(i am from Durham)  nice pint of stones  ... guy used to come in and sell.. crab sticks, cockles, welks, prawns,and savaloys... used to get myself a packet of crab sticks and a savaloy :lol: :lol:  Lovely

"Thee can't whack it Lad" :wink:

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

taylormade-tt said:


> Theres nowt wrong with a crab stick :lol:
> 
> I used to go in Brandon working mans club in Durham(i am from Durham)  nice pint of stones  ... guy used to come in and sell.. crab sticks, cockles, welks, prawns,and savaloys... used to get myself a packet of crab sticks and a savaloy :lol: :lol:  Lovely
> 
> ...


I lived in Hastings for a short, forgettable period, but one of the advantages of residing there was access to fresh seafood. There's something magical about cockles in one of those polystyrene cups with loads of pepper on. Plus I have never eaten so many prawns since moving away. I still go down there occasionally for a nice, fat, cod fillet. Simply grilled with a knob of butter and a squeeze of lemon - it needs nothing else...  

Cheers

rich


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

> I lived in Hastings for a short, forgettable period, but one of the advantages of residing there was access to fresh seafood. There's something magical about cockles in one of those polystyrene cups with loads of pepper on. Plus I have never eaten so many prawns since moving away. I still go down there occasionally for a nice, fat, cod fillet. Simply grilled with a knob of butter and a squeeze of lemon - it needs nothing else...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Yeah rich you cant beat fresh fish 

whitby and scarbrough are only a short journey away from me, (40 minutes) i sometimes pop down to get fresh prawns,cod and I love cockles too   straight from the fishing boat.. as fresh as you can get  lovely 

I normally weather permitting, fire up the barbeque and cook the cod and prwns on there, some fresh sea salt and cracked pepper and a squeeze of lemon  lovely

Cockles well like you said are gorgeous when they are served up to you in the cups ..salt and pepper,i cant seem to replicate that taste when i buy them and take them home :? [smiley=bomb.gif] 

Tom.


----------

